# converting Design Hourly Volume to ADT/AADT



## Road Guy

???????

I know this is a simple plug &amp; chug formula but cant find it for the life of me?


----------



## civengPE

DDHV = AADT X K X D

DHV = ADT X K


----------



## Road Guy

gracious!


----------

